# Nissan sprayed-on bedliner



## 2006Frontier (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi,
I have a '06 Frontier that the bedliner has some damage, something was spilled on the bed and it ate away on the sprayed-on bedliner, what I need to know could that be touched up or do I need to re do the whole bedliner.
Thank you.
:newbie:


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

it can usually be touched up-as far as i understand it anyway


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

If it was sprayed on as an option, take it back to the dealer. That coating is supposed to be impervious to all chemicals.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

nissanmadness said:


> If it was sprayed on as an option, take it back to the dealer. That coating is supposed to be impervious to all chemicals.


Show me that in writing somewhere. 

That's just simply not true. There are a lot of chemicals that will eat right through ANY spray-on bedliner.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

What good is a sprayed on liner if it does'nt hold up as good as a drop in liner. Show us in writing what you're saying.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm not saying that it isn't tough. I'm just saying that it isn't impervious to chemical attack. There are a lot of industrial-grade chemicals out there that will eat right through that bedliner (acids, concentrated caustic, magnesium compounds, etc.). There's no bedliner on earth that will prevent attack from ALL chemicals.

Tell you what -- go pour battery acid on your bed and watch what happens.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Gee, you can't prove or disprove anything you said, but yet you still run on like your a chemical engineer. Give it a break. Why don't you put battery acid in your truck bed and then YOUR tailpipe with a pound of salt, and let us know what happens.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

LOL. Why would I do that? You're the one who says it will hold up -- not me. I ain't putting anything like that on my bedliner. 

And by the way -- I *AM* an engineer. Been working in the power industry with industrial-grade chemicals for 12 years. We use stuff like hydrochloric and sulfuric acids that require specially formulated polymer liners that cost $100 per square foot. There's no way a $300 bed liner will hold up to a large spill. There are a LOT of things that will eat right through that bedliner. Even if the chemical corrosion doesn't eat through it, the exothermic reaction from an acid spill would melt it.

Some of the top-of-the-line bedliners (Line-X, etc.) will hold up to minor battery acid spills. However, the installers (one of which lives across the street and this afternoon I just asked him about it) will tell you that they aren't impervious to many chemicals -- the company will just honor the repairs under the bedliner warranty. However, battery acid is sugar-water compared to many of the most corrosive industrial chemicals.

You're going on blind faith that it will work. I've got a lot of practical experience that says it won't hold up to everything. You said in your first post that that bedliner is "impervious to _all chemicals_". Do you honestly think that there is NO chemical in the world that will eat through a sprayed-on bedliner?

And I see a pattern in your responses -- I say "show me" and you provide no proof and throw it back on me. I say "test your theory" and you tell me to go do it myself. Pretty much the "nuh-uh, YOU ARE!" argument I haven't heard since the fourth grade.

Let's get this thread back on track. To the original poster -- mudyfronty05 is right. Most aftermarket bedliner companies will warranty repairs to spills even on things that they know will damage the bedliner. It's not that the liner won't be damaged -- it's just that they warranty the repairs as part of the marketing program for the bedliner. I would assume that Nissan will probably have a similar policy.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

My My Mr. Wizard, aren't you the self righteous little 3rd grader with an attitude. Who cares! Even Rhino-liners says its product will stand up to MOST chemicals. Not all. I may have said all chemicals, but it was meant in the realm of everyday NORMAL use. People just can't go up to a counter and buy certain chemicals. Anymore than you can buy Sudafed more than one package at a time in some states. Some states don't even offer it over the counter. There are restrictions and in some cases liscensing for purchasing some chemicals. You may be a chemical engineer, but you need common sense 101, and an attitude adjustment. Both of which I'd be willing to provide, free of charge. Okay, you've made your little point, gee we're all impressed. Quit making mountains out of mole hills, and at least graduate to the 4th grade.


----------



## linexguy (Nov 22, 2006)

A Line-X shop could repair a small portion of your liner at a cost... Unfortunately, since Nissan applies their liner during production, your Nissan dealership is unlikely to be able to fix it, they would refer you to a local spray-in shop. Nissan approached Line-X about being the authorized repair shop for their liners, but Line-X declined for many reasons, i.e. its an inferior liner. Anything more than a chip, and you're probably looking at a strip and respray, Line-X should not be sprayed over the Nissan liner, because they are known to "gas off" which could cause damage (bubbles) to anything applied over it. Stripping the liner is not easy, as all Crew Cabs come w/ the factory liner, I had the task of removing mine in order to put in a quality liner. It is possible to freeze it out with liquid NO2, but you run the risk of cracking welds and damaging paint outside the bed, it can't easily be chiseled because its too thin, I used a wire wheel on mine... 3 days later I have a beautiful Line-X bedliner... Thank God the bed is only 4' 11 1/2"!


----------



## linexguy (Nov 22, 2006)

P.S. When applied at proper ratios, Line-X bedliners should hold up against Hydrochloric Acid... regardless of what it costs per square foot.


----------

